# Recall and withdrawal



## Pepa71

Hola gente, 
Sigo con la ISO 22000 (seguridad alimentaria) y me aparece un título que dice: "Withdrawals" es sólo un bullet point y no está desarrollado. I wonder if they mean "product recall" (retirar productos del mercado). Alguien sabe si se usan como sinónimos???
Many tks in advance!
pep


----------



## aurilla

"recall" es cuando se retira un producto que ya está disponible en el mercado. 

"withdrawals" puede significar también que son productos que se sacaron de producción, ya sea porque no tuvieron aceptación en el mercado, no resultaron costo-eficiente, u otra razón.


----------



## Pepa71

Muchas gracias por la aclaración, pero igualmente me sigue quedando redundante al ir al castellano -retiro de productos del mercado vs retiro de circulación??
pep


----------



## Ferf

Para aumentar la acertada colaboracion del distinguido aurilla, la connotacion de "recall" es que se hace por un defecto en la fabricacion del producto. Hay una cierta presion moral o legal de retirar el producto defectuoso del mercado porque se esta poniendo en peligro al consumidor. "Withdrawal", tal como dice aurilla, no tiene esta connotacion, en mi opinion, de estar causado un defecto. Withdrawal es por que le dio la gana al fabricante


----------



## benoit_bcn

Hola!

Alguien sabe como se traduzcen estas dos terminos en español?

*Withdrawal *es cuando se toma medidas para que impedir las ventas de un producto.
*Recall* es cuando se toman medidas para que el producto, ademas de parar sus ventas, sea retornado en la empresa fabicadora.

Gracias!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

benoit_bcn said:


> Hola!
> 
> Alguien sabe como se traduzcen estas dos terminos en español?
> 
> *Withdrawal *es cuando se toma medidas para que impedir las ventas de un producto.
> *Recall* es cuando se toman medidas para que el producto, ademas de parar sus ventas, sea retornado en la empresa fabicadora.
> 
> Gracias!


Bonjour Benoit.
Pienso que recall es "la retirada de un producto"
Pero no sé de "withdrawal"


----------



## benoit_bcn

Hola! Igual se podria llamar "devolucion"?
Se puede usar este termino a nivel industrial?


----------



## susiq

Yo tengo la misma duda

Que tal si decimos remoci´´on para recall y retirada del mercado para withdrawal ???
No se que dos palabras usar???

gracias por la ayuda
sq


----------



## sound shift

No estoy de acuerdo con la idea que "recall" siempre significa la retirada de un producto. Existen casos, sobre todo en la industria del automóvil, en que "recall" significa "vuelta al fabricante (para modificaciones)":

"In 2004 XXXXX [a car manufacturer] recalled all YYYYY models with serial numbers between 603000 and 647000 after complaints from owners about over-heating engines. XXXXX, at no cost to owners, fitted a modified cooling system, which has proved reliable."


----------



## carpiecar

Hola, necesito ayuda con ésta frase, he buscado y me aparece que producto recall y producto withdrawal significan lo mismo, la oración dice lo siguiente:

*The product recall and the product withdrawal procedures are regularly tested in a manner that is appropiate to ensure their effective operation.*


Muchas gracias


----------



## 0scar

¿Y qué cosa significarían?


----------



## carpiecar

Retiro de productos (product recall and product withdrawal)


----------



## 0scar

Parece que _recall_ es retirar del mercado por defecto de fabricación y _withdrawal_ es abandonar la fabricación. 

Hay varios hilos sobre el tema.
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=withdrawal&dict=enes&b=Search


----------



## isabel...

Quisiera saber si en este caso también aplica retirar o devolver para recall. El texto trata de la calibración de equipos de medición.

*1.1.1  RECALL OF MEASURING EQUIPMENT*
The owner of measuring equipment is responsible for recalling measuring equipment due for calibration.


----------

